# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ku mund te gjej nje manual mbi kultivimin e perimeve ne sera?

## ELDORADO

*nuk dija ku teshkruaja dhe mendova se tek kjo tema ndimoni njeri tjetrin ndoshta ia vlente.
po kerkoj te dhena apo manual ,keshilla mbi kultivimin e perimeve ne sera diellore,edhe manuale online do me benin me shume pune 

ishalla me ndihmoni me dicka*

----------


## ELDORADO

edhe broshura le te jene vec te kete te dhe mbi kultivimin ne sera diellore

----------


## ELDORADO

Spaska Bujq Fare Forumishqiptar ?

----------


## ELDORADO

*asnji ide apo mendim hic????*

----------

